# Some pics of our new skids



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Check these out....they have horst snow wings. I hope they work well for us!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice skid steers. I'm asuming your a Case guy. They seam to build a pretty good machine.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice machines, I have a 02' case 85xt and it is a beast of a machine, I love it. 

What is the advantage to the loader arm design on the 450 S-3?
I have seen those around for awhile now, but never understood the benefits.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

merrimacmill;1109262 said:


> Nice machines, I have a 02' case 85xt and it is a beast of a machine, I love it.
> 
> What is the advantage to the loader arm design on the 450 S-3?
> I have seen those around for awhile now, but never understood the benefits.


Wow, one of the same questions I have.

Great machines BTW! What type of plowing will those do?

Edit: Will you use the current tires or something different? Wondering because they are pretty slick looking.( Not in a good way.)


----------



## rock18201 (May 30, 2008)

looking at your set up and the truck and loader well thats porn to me.lol


----------



## jaydawg87 (Jan 15, 2009)

The advantage of that loader arm is when shoving the bucket under concrete or big hard items....that come over the bucket, they hydraulic cylinders don't get damaged. Disadvantage is you lose alot of sight out the side of the machine.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

ya but the 465 has the direct acting cylinders minus the linkage. only the 450's seem to have that style tilt.


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

The 450 uses a radial lift vs. the vertical lift like the 465. The radial lift is more for heavy digging where the radial lift is used for heavy lifting. Both can do either job they just do one or the other better. I personally love the design on the Case 450, I have ran a 90XT and it was a great machine same as the 450.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking really good Doug.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice looking machines Doug.. Interested to see how the Horst plows work, keep us posted.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

WIPensFan;1109283 said:


> Wow, one of the same questions I have.
> 
> Great machines BTW! What type of plowing will those do?
> 
> Edit: Will you use the current tires or something different? Wondering because they are pretty slick looking.( Not in a good way.)


Thanks everyone. we hope these machines will fill a hole for us in our operations. Our goal is for them to do larger sidewalk areas and plow smaller parking areas at shopping mall/ big box locations. The blades are 8-13 on the 430 and 9-15 on the 450 and the 465. Both 450 and 465 both weigh a little over 10 000lbs with the weight kits on them so they should push well ( we hope) and the tires.....well they are new and heavy lug. We are going to try them out. Wish us luck!! Hopefully another dell experiment will go well??? :waving:


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

rock18201;1109289 said:


> looking at your set up and the truck and loader well thats porn to me.lol


Cool! Check out the photo albumn for lots more pics. Thanks to everyone for the compliments.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Doug - nice skidders. They will perform well.

We've got a 450CT (tracks) that everyone said would suck in the snow. They couldn't be more wrong!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DellDoug;1109471 said:


> Thanks everyone. we hope these machines will fill a hole for us in our operations. Our goal is for them to do larger sidewalk areas and plow smaller parking areas at shopping mall/ big box locations. The blades are 8-13 on the 430 and 9-15 on the 450 and the 465. Both 450 and 465 both weigh a little over 10 000lbs with the weight kits on them so they should push well ( we hope) and the tires.....well they are new and heavy lug. We are going to try them out. Wish us luck!! Hopefully another dell experiment will go well??? :waving:


I don't think there is anyway those machines can't work out well! Let us know how those tires work out, I'm interested. Thanks.


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

DellDoug;1109471 said:


> Thanks everyone. we hope these machines will fill a hole for us in our operations. Our goal is for them to do larger sidewalk areas and plow smaller parking areas at shopping mall/ big box locations. The blades are 8-13 on the 430 and 9-15 on the 450 and the 465. Both 450 and 465 both weigh a little over 10 000lbs with the weight kits on them so they should push well ( we hope) and the tires.....well they are new and heavy lug. We are going to try them out. Wish us luck!! Hopefully another dell experiment will go well??? :waving:


Ive been running my 430 on the same tires for 3 years now with a ten foot straight blade and never had any issues. 
Nice machines and hope they work out well fot you....


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

merrimacmill;1109262 said:


> Nice machines, I have a 02' case 85xt and it is a beast of a machine, I love it.
> 
> What is the advantage to the loader arm design on the 450 S-3?
> I have seen those around for awhile now, but never understood the benefits.


The cylinders on the 450 allow the bucket/forks to remain level as you raise the arms.

Sweet equipment as usual Doug. Good luck this season


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Jelinek61;1109514 said:


> The cylinders on the 450 allow the bucket/forks to remain level as you raise the arms.
> 
> Sweet equipment as usual Doug. Good luck this season


^^^^^^^^^^What he said. Mechanical self leveling.



BIGBEN2004;1109375 said:


> The radial lift is more for heavy digging where the *vertical* lift is used for heavy lifting.


Assuming this is what you meant.

I have heard this said before but nobody can seem to explain why a radial lift is better for digging. Any incite?

Nice looking machines Doug.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

cretebaby;1109528 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^What he said. Mechanical self leveling.
> 
> Assuming this is what you meant.
> 
> ...


As for radial lift I believe the whole reason is the arms are more in a straight line there for stronger for pushing into the ground, a pile, or whatever. My guess.

Also doug very nice equipment. I am very interested to hear how the horst plows work out.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

rock18201;1109289 said:


> looking at your set up and the truck and loader well thats porn to me.lol


My wife calls it tractor porn. I tell her I'm doing research. Lol


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice rigs. Mind PMing me what you paid for the Snow Wings??
Thanks
Robert


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Doug,

My Cat dealer said I shouldn't run the Horst on my 262C said it might push it sideways under heavy loads and that the blade is heavy to begin with. I think my Cat is comp to your 450. 

Time will tell  Nice machines.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

I could be wrong but your 262C is about the size of our 440 (8000 lbs/80hp) The 450 we have has a 2000lb weight kit on it (its an option) making it a little over 10 000lbs as is the 465. These two machines have 9-14 wings on them. I believe and hope that an approx 85 hp/ 10000lb machine could push a 9 ft pusher? I guess we will see.....The 430 has an 8-13 snow wing and I am sure it will push an 8 ft box so I think it will be fine. Remember there are options to consider when specing a machine. I am not that familiar with cat but I am sure they offer the same type of stuff. 

As far as winging snow goes with the plows....I am sure we will try it but we bought the wings more for backdragging and the ability for adjustable push box size. Anything big to be done will pushed by the loader each machine works with at its corresponding job site. I promise to keep you all posted as to how well they work out for us.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Grassman09;1109908 said:


> Doug,
> 
> My Cat dealer said I shouldn't run the Horst on my 262C said it might push it sideways under heavy loads and that the blade is heavy to begin with. I think my Cat is comp to your 450.
> 
> Time will tell  Nice machines.


With the weight ballast kits on the machines the snow wing doesn't feel heavy on the 450 or 465. You can feel it on the 430 though. Although the extra weight of the blade will contribute to higher operating weight which should help with greater push potiental? We will have to wait and see.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

They look real nice and I think they will work well. Steel edges seem to push easier than rubber.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

SNOWLORD;1109931 said:


> They look real nice and I think they will work well. Steel edges seem to push easier than rubber.


Steel pushes easier then rubber? Really? I honestly don't know. I only used rubber for 2 years and those edges were on loaders so I didn't notice a difference. We have been using steel edges only since 2003.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Beautiful machines! Congrats! Keep us updates when the snow flies as to how they like the horsts...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Sweet machines (as usual) Doug..


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

cretebaby;1109528 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I have heard this said before but nobody can seem to explain why a radial lift is better for digging. Any incite?.


If I remember correctly the radial lift offers more break out force than the vertical lift. The linkage required to make the lift vertical makes for a leverage disadvantage. I'm not sure, but I think that this may not apply to the scissor lift types (ala Deere and New Holland).


----------



## Welderguy24 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a Case 445 (series 2) available to me whenever I need it. At first I hated the thing so much, now i compare every other skid i run back to this one (New and old Deeres, new and old Cats, and Bobcats). The more I run the others the more i curse them and want my Case back.

Nice skids and awesome pushers. Good luck they wont let you down!


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a 430 series 3 also and have been trying to decide on a Kage or the Horst.... How did the Horst work out for you so far?


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

looks good! interested to see that snow wing in action!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

............


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

snocrete;1234460 said:


> ............


Yea an update would be good. I'm sure they are busy re locating snow.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Suspense is killing me....lol
Someone shoot him a pm


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

lets see those things in action


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

rob_cook2001;1109893 said:


> Nice rigs. Mind PMing me what you paid for the Snow Wings??
> Thanks
> Robert


I am interested as well, if you don't mind PM me too, thanks.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

update....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I stopped in to see Doug and he told me they are really impressed with the skids and Snowings. He's got alot of things going on right now so don't know when he'll have time to post.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I also had a 8-13 quoted to go on my 325 Deere, might be an option for next winter, sounds like they work well on these machines. Also been told to add counter weight since the wing is relatively heavy. They are 3200 series by the looks of it?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cedar Grounds;1239078 said:


> I also had a 8-13 quoted to go on my 325 Deere, might be an option for next winter, sounds like they work well on these machines. Also been told to add counter weight since the wing is relatively heavy. They are 3200 series by the looks of it?


Would come in handy for that new place. Maybe Colin will be running a 2 for 1 special in that case I'll take the other one.

JD,

Would you need a separate controller in the cab or will it work off existing controls?


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

nice looking toys Doug, I love new equipent, and I get high on that new smell of trucks and equipment LOL.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Update....


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey there, 

Sorry been busy with some personal stuff but here is what we think of these new units. The blades work very well and are enabling us to do both large sidewalk areas and parking areas with these skids. The units have been particularly good on the detail work around curbs and islands and the pusher scoop mode really moves out small center sections in a hurry. The quality of the horst blades seems to be top notch as always. The only minor problem we have had (and we are working on it) is we occasionally damage the plugs and wire for the electric hyd diverter valve. We think we have a solution for a better plug and are busy putting something new together for the future. Overall we are very pleased and the new skids are doing exactly what we hoped they would do. We will be buying more of these in the future.

BTW: Traction for whatever reason has been pretty good. The machines all fill the pusher full and carry a full load of snow out the end. Although sometimes you need to cut a hole so you can pull the machine out into a clear area to push your full pusher full of snow out the end more easily. We have moved a few 8-10inch snow storms this year and I have not heard the words yet "It won't move the snow" So I guess all is going well.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

DellDoug;1249829 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Sorry been busy with some personal stuff but here is what we think of these new units. The blades work very well and are enabling us to do both large sidewalk areas and parking areas with these skids. The units have been particularly good on the detail work around curbs and islands and the pusher scoop mode really moves out small center sections in a hurry. The quality of the horst blades seems to be top notch as always. The only minor problem we have had (and we are working on it) is we occasionally damage the plugs and wire for the electric hyd diverter valve. We think we have a solution for a better plug and are busy putting something new together for the future. Overall we are very pleased and the new skids are doing exactly what we hoped they would do. We will be buying more of these in the future.
> 
> BTW: Traction for whatever reason has been pretty good. The machines all fill the pusher full and carry a full load of snow out the end. Although sometimes you need to cut a hole so you can pull the machine out into a clear area to push your full pusher full of snow out the end more easily. We have moved a few 8-10inch snow storms this year and I have not heard the words yet "It won't move the snow" So I guess all is going well.


Thanks for the update, I was wondering how the 450 and 465 would handle the bigger Horst.


----------

